# Trek SU 1.0



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm looking at getting one of these for my girlfriend for touring has anybody ridden one? I can't find any reviews.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Unless she is pretty short or is going to do a lot of unpaved surfaces I would think that one of the 700C wheeled Trek FX bikes would be better (the SU1.0 has 26" wheels). 

It also depends on what you are thinking of as "Touring". If you are talking about loading up your bikes with clothing and camping gear on a regular basis a few hundred dollars more will get you a lot more bike. OTOH if you are just talking about casual riding around town and on bike paths this bike or any of the Trek FX models would be fantastic.


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

MB1 said:


> Unless she is pretty short or is going to do a lot of unpaved surfaces I would think that one of the 700C wheeled Trek FX bikes would be better (the SU1.0 has 26" wheels).
> 
> It also depends on what you are thinking of as "Touring". If you are talking about loading up your bikes with clothing and camping gear on a regular basis a few hundred dollars more will get you a lot more bike. OTOH if you are just talking about casual riding around town and on bike paths this bike or any of the Trek FX models would be fantastic.


My idea of touring may be pretty low key compared to some of you. I'll check out the FX models. My girlfriend is about 5'4" so she's not very tall. Going to do test rides this weekend, just trying to get an idea of what we should be looking at.


----------

